

Josephene Myrtle Corbin, the Four-Legged Woman - davesailer
http://www.phreeque.com/myrtle_corbin.html
Josephene Myrtle Corbin, the Four-Legged Woman, was born in Lincoln County, Tennessee in 1868. Rather than having a parasitic twin, Myrtle's extra legs resulted from an even rarer form of conjoined twinning known as dipygus, which gave her two complete bodies from the waist down. She had two small pelves side-by-side, and each of her smaller inner legs was paired with one of her outer legs. She could move the smaller legs but was unable to use them for walking.  At the age of 19, she married a doctor named Clinton Bicknell and had four daughters and a son. It has been said that three of her children were born from one set of organs, two from the other. Myrtle died on May 6, 1928.
======
Mz
Strangely, this site has a fair amount of seemingly obscure medical
information. I find myself surfing it in spite of the fact that such photos
tend to disturb me.

